# [Question] HOW TO Overclock CPU, GPU and RAM .. and if possible .. decrease CAS latency?



## AnkitS (May 15, 2012)

Hello .. i am new to this forum.. first of all my system specs :

CPU- AMD PHENOM II X4 840 (3.2G)
GPU- XFX RADEON HD 4890 1GB GDDR5
RAM- Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz (9-9-9-24)
MOB- ASUS M4A78LT M-LE

I would like to increase my PC's overall performance to maximum it could go.
I have never overclocked any of them before.

If any of you have the best tutorial for serving my purpose please share it ..
and i am using stock cooler right now .. what upgrade should be done in lights of  cooling for a stable overclock.. any other advice?

hey and please suggest most economical method ..


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

First of all you need to have a good PSU.
As you want to overclock CPU AND GPU i suggest get an extra cooler.
To overclock GPU use ATI catlyst. or msi after burner


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2012)

@ Op - what cabby you have with hiw many fans ?

To OC the CPu a good after market cpu coler like Cm Hyper 212 Evo is a must have and good PSu also as mentioned by _serpent16_.

For GPU Oc use AFB app and make sure the GPU temp don't go over 80-85c under load.

And remember one thing : always OC in small increments  - say 25 Mhz for cpu and 10/15 Mhz for GPu/mem clock speed.


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

For RAM overclocking: I don't think you can oveclock Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 RAM. 
You may try to set 8-8-8-24 @1033MHz, but I don't know whether it will run or not.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 16, 2012)

CPU- AMD PHENOM II X4 840 (3.2G) + MOB- ASUS M4A78LT M-LE - Dont overclock on this board unless you're trying to kiss your VRM's goodbye!!  You could probably gain 100-200MHz on CPU clocks without upping the voltage or  while keeping it below 1.4V but not much is possible on this.

GPU- XFX RADEON HD 4890 1GB GDDR5 - World's 1st 1GHz GPU. Not much scope for overclocking here either!! Maybe 20-30MHz if you're lucky. But this is a very small overclock not worth the effort & time particularly with your motherboard. 

RAM- Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz (9-9-9-24) - 1333MHz Ram will probably run upto 1500-1550MHz if you can do it with 8-8-8 timing you're looking at an upto 4-7% performance boost...


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> For RAM overclocking: I don't think you can oveclock Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 RAM.
> You may try to set 8-8-8-24 @1033MHz, but I don't know whether it will run or not.



you better read this 

Some overclocking adventure with Value Rams!!!!


----------



## sharang.d (May 24, 2012)

Sorry to butt in but I just discovered I'm a major noob when it comes to RAM OC'ing. Can i get a few links please? Thanks!


EDIT:


topgear said:


> It will depend on what mobo and cpu you have so better would be to create a new thread.


Done 
Confusion regarding RAM


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2012)

It will depend on what mobo and cpu you have so better would be to create a new thread.


----------

